# ACB - A-Cap Energy



## Ken (17 November 2006)

25 cents to $1....  i heard whispers they are set as major player.  i dont hold to date, but $10 plus was the call. They have got some exciting stuff happening.  

They dont have a website so hard to research.

But anyone followed them of late.  ACB $10 i called it now...


----------



## Joe Blow (19 November 2006)

*Re: ACB - ACAP Resources*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> ACB $10 i called it now...




Ken, please familiarise yourself with this thread on posting price targets. 

If you are going to post that ACB is headed to $10 you will need to provide some fairly comprehensive analysis in order to justify this price target. 

Please note that in the future, posting price targets of this scale (10x) without anything to back it up will result in the post in question being removed.

Looking forward to your detailed analysis.


----------



## constable (21 November 2006)

interesting u stock, positive reports from their drilling program to date with further results shortly expected. Their graph looks better now the sp recovered somewhat today. There was certainly some larger buyers sitting on the left. Anyone holding this ?


----------



## GreatPig (21 November 2006)

I am, although only for the last few days.

GP


----------



## constable (21 November 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> I am, although only for the last few days.
> 
> GP



likewise, certainly somethings a brewing even if it is only the promise of a positive ann.


----------



## britishcarfreak (11 December 2006)

Anyone familiary with this care to comment - looks like a good buy today with positive RSI turn and bounce of a 20day price channel.  Not sure about the restructure deal announcement from dec 4th and whether or not this is good or bad. i.e. focus on uranium whilst farming out botswana tenements.


----------



## britishcarfreak (13 December 2006)

Could be on the move up - see the bounce off the price channel.  Maybe another day or two to confirm this movement.


----------



## dodgers (19 December 2006)

any thoughts on this now?

might be a head and shoulders pattern...sp down from here?


----------



## britishcarfreak (20 December 2006)

Well... a significant report came out about further uranium mineralisation at the mokobaesi uranium project in botswana.  SP ran as high as 95 for the day so I jumped out at 94.5c  Nice 21% movement for me over a week of holding.  I'd like to reenter in a day or so and am hoping after the hype it will come back enough to let me back in.


----------



## britishcarfreak (11 January 2007)

Well... I got back in recenly at 83c and felt confident as it went up.  Lately though it's been tracking down a lot - low of 75c today.  This looks like a good buying opportunity right now. But do your own research....


----------



## mmmmining (19 January 2007)

Looks like everyone ignore ACB, which has est. over 40mlb U3O8, with market capital less than $90m. Plus you will have free shares for new company to hold nickel and other staff. Don't know why.


----------



## britishcarfreak (19 January 2007)

Yes - and like I said a few days ago - great buy at 75c - came back to 86c today.


----------



## mmmmining (19 January 2007)

Assays is due out in a week or two. The company seems very confident.


----------



## Halba (19 January 2007)

mming acap is acrap

the grades, the meterages were useless


historical resources were inaccurate

mkt cap $100million for what? i can prolly get better plays on the ASX


----------



## mmmmining (19 January 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> mming acap is acrap
> 
> the grades, the meterages were useless
> 
> ...




Most uranium stocks are speculative. If you use word like crap and useless, you can apply to most of them. 

I quote:
"The historical work results in a Non JORC compliant global estimate of u mineralization of 75mt @ 150 to 350 ppm U3O8 within the Mokabesi No1 prespect (1.2km by 1km)" 

It is only one of the 13 anomalies. Also there are other 5 uranium tenements as well in addition to nickel, gold, copper diamond, lead-zinc tenements. 


Comparing with what DYL has, $100m market cap. is cheap.

And the latest drilling results (eU3O8) looks like confirming the historical data. I guess it is worthwhile to wait for the assays. At least we have something real there.

I agree there are some good uranium stocks around. But IMO, not many have better odds than ACB. So it is logical to include ACB in a uranium portfolio.


----------



## britishcarfreak (22 January 2007)

Hey.  It's on the move - 12.2% up today @ 92c.  Get ready for a run with this one.


----------



## LifeisShort (22 January 2007)

Last 93.5. Something's up...thats a 13% move today. News imminent or is it just a common spike?


----------



## mmmmining (23 January 2007)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Last 93.5. Something's up...thats a 13% move today. News imminent or is it just a common spike?



Talked to the company last Friday (I posted early). The drilling assays (not eU3O8) will be out in this week or next.

Kennas, do you consider it is a break-out from a chart? It has the highest close.


----------



## mmmmining (23 January 2007)

ACB breaks $1.00 mark. It seems not many sellers around.


----------



## Sean K (23 January 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Kennas, do you consider it is a break-out from a chart? It has the highest close.



Definitely. Clearing 90 cents yesterday was probably the break, but 95 is confirmation. Looks good.


----------



## chris1983 (23 January 2007)

They do look very good and I'm still not holding because of the cash reason   This sucks.  Atleast my bro inlaw has some.  Good luck guys..I think Acap will do well.


----------



## britishcarfreak (23 January 2007)

Happy today.  Have been expecting this for a while.  Sell side is still very tight.


----------



## mmmmining (25 January 2007)

Suddenly people discovered ACB  A company still has less $2.5/lb EV while seeing all other uranium stocks inflate it into double digits!. Well the cheapest one still MTN. You cannot put all your money in MTN. ACB is a very good back up play. I try to add some today, change my order three times, still not filled yet.


----------



## the barry (25 January 2007)

ACB just hit 1.10. Finally starting to pick up. Good times


----------



## LifeisShort (25 January 2007)

2-3 weeks ago it was 77c.......Chris, I sent you the A-Cap comprehensive broker report and you still didn't get any. I know you are short on cash but opportunity like this was not to be missed. 

Come on A-Cap.


----------



## chris1983 (25 January 2007)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> 2-3 weeks ago it was 77c.......Chris, I sent you the A-Cap comprehensive broker report and you still didn't get any. I know you are short on cash but opportunity like this was not to be missed.
> 
> Come on A-Cap.




LIS I always liked them even before the broker report..the report confirmed to me that they were an excellent play though.  I built up a large holding in erongo (ERN) at an avg less than 47 cents..way in front on those atm..like I said its very hard to have them all...good luck with ACB.  If my ERN double and Acap are down i'll put the profits into them.  I got my bro inlaw to get some though so I hope they keep going for both of you.


----------



## mmmmining (25 January 2007)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> 2-3 weeks ago it was 77c.......Chris, I sent you the A-Cap comprehensive broker report and you still didn't get any. I know you are short on cash but opportunity like this was not to be missed.
> 
> Come on A-Cap.



Your report is much appreciated. Thank you from me too.


----------



## britishcarfreak (28 January 2007)

Looks very promising.  I'm expecting a big week from ACB.


----------



## britishcarfreak (29 January 2007)

Today's news announcement is as follows:

HIGHER GRADES ACHIEVED AT THE MOKOBAESI URANIUM
PROSPECT IN BOTSWANA AND THE CONFIRMATION OF A URANIUM
ANOMALY AT SERULE

The Directors of A-Cap Resources Ltd are pleased to announce that the continuing drill
program at the Mokobaesi Prospect in Botswana has encountered further uranium
mineralisation with higher grade intersections.
In addition, a recently commenced radiometric ground survey at Serule, 10 Km from
Mokobaesi confirmed an initial uranium anomaly of at least 2km by 1km. Spectrometer
readings at Serule were substantially higher than those at Mokobaesi (Up to 2600 cps (counts
per second) compared with 1400 cps at Mokobaesi)​


----------



## LifeisShort (29 January 2007)

BMN is very close to those grounds......ACB should keep going up with this announcement unless a few profit takers come to the fore


----------



## mmmmining (29 January 2007)

Sell on news. I believe it is a good buying opportunity. I did a rough calculation about the potential resources over the weekend. I believe the 75Mt of 0.025% and 0.035% of U3O8  at Mokobaesi is possible.

Also Serule prospective is looking good according to the ann. It could be another  Mokobaesi, and only could be better because Japanese had collected samples assays valued to 1600ppm with 90% recoveries.

Plus it will spin off nickel and  other assets as free share in a new company.

So it is still cheap compare with DYL, EVE, EXT, WME, etc Africa hopeful. I added some positions today.


----------



## britishcarfreak (30 January 2007)

The good news must have already been factored into the share price as nothing much has happened.  Although overall market sentiment seems to have been crap for the last two days so perhaps this has still got some legs yet.  

I sold on the peak and got back in at 1.00 but today saw us drop back a fair bit.

I think we need to sit tight with this one for a while.

Does anyone have much of an idea what is on the horizon for these guys over the next few weeks?


----------



## mmmmining (31 January 2007)

Reading the latest report, I find the company is hiding something because of using Serule as a future promising. I decided to phone ACB about the resources. The company refused to give me answer. But do admit there will be difference between historic estimated 75Mt and JORC resources in the future.

I doubt about the companies 75Mt historic figures over 1.2x1km. They need about 20m depth to achieve this. But current drilling does not show that. The average depth is only about 4-5m! So the 75Mt resources is simply not there!!

I have to sell out all ACB share based on this reasoning. Maybe I am wrong. But I should have done this research before, not just blindly accept what the company said.

I might buy ACB back at lower price if it is not run away...


----------



## britishcarfreak (31 January 2007)

I exited in full today too.


----------



## UraniumLover (3 February 2007)

I probably should of but held in faith. The upward movement on Friday looks promising for a possible upward rally with bit of luck


----------



## Halba (4 February 2007)

hi mmmming

I sold out long earlier(took a small stop loss) and pointed out this fact about ACB. Their drill results simply do not correlate with historical drilling and a mkt cap of $100m is absolutely illogical. 

Company grades a bit low as well. Thread should be renamed "Acrap" resources.

Mmmming- i am still with you on a few stocks like ERN. I feel ERN is better as 35m hits have been proved, and mkt cap low.


----------



## mmmmining (4 February 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> hi mmmming
> 
> I sold out long earlier(took a small stop loss) and pointed out this fact about ACB. Their drill results simply do not correlate with historical drilling and a mkt cap of $100m is absolutely illogical.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your early post, which is one of the reason for me to call the company, and find it out the problem you have identified.

My approach to uranium is different from Chris, I cannot remember which uranium stocks on ASX I have not owned yet.  I constantly re-balance my holding, always half correct, and half wrong.  But I always maintain about 10 uranium stocks at any giving time. I might have a favorate or two, but I do give a lot of juniors a chance. If not work out, I jump. 

This is why I like ASF. There are many uranium bugs here, original or not.


----------



## Halba (4 February 2007)

cool i guess its all about probabilities then

get finger in all pies


----------



## UraniumLover (4 February 2007)

i agree. Can't put everything into MTN and BMN    
ACP deserves an opportunity . Seems full of Traders not long term investors at the moment unfortunately..


----------



## kromey (4 February 2007)

mmmmmining what is ASF?


----------



## fma007 (4 February 2007)

Aussie Stock Forums.

I'm holding this stock. I"ll hold a bit longer to see how things progress


----------



## mmmmining (5 February 2007)

kromey said:
			
		

> mmmmmining what is ASF?



Sorry, ASF is not a stock. I mean Aussie Stock Forums.


----------



## chris1983 (5 February 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> Thanks for your early post, which is one of the reason for me to call the company, and find it out the problem you have identified.
> 
> My approach to uranium is different from Chris, I cannot remember which uranium stocks on ASX I have not owned yet.  I constantly re-balance my holding, always half correct, and half wrong.  But I always maintain about 10 uranium stocks at any giving time. I might have a favorate or two, but I do give a lot of juniors a chance. If not work out, I jump.
> 
> This is why I like ASF. There are many uranium bugs here, original or not.




Hey mmmmmining.  Your approach is different but as long as it works for you..thats the main thing.  I own BMN and ERN.  Just be careful with buying into too many uranium stocks..if ever there was a correction only the best will survive which is why I pick and choose carefully.  I honestly think your pretty safe with the way the uranium sector is travelling though.  The price of Uranium doesnt look to be slowing down anytime soon. ATM I own only BMN and ERN.  Large holdings in both and both are looking extremely healthy for me.  I also held EXT from 2.8 cents and was out at 8.  Thats all the uranium stocks I have ever owned.  I have never bought into Australian uranium juniors because I believe its going to be some time yet until a new uranium mine in Australia does get the go ahead.  Even if the Federal government allows uranium mining to go ahead it wont be a free for all.  Only a few more mines will be allowed online so its very dangerous IMO for the aussie uranium explorers.

I liked ACAP..and to me the reports they have put out based off their current drillings aren't too bad..I havnt done any comparisons with the historics etc and I'm not going too because I cant be bothered working my brain..I know you have done the comparisons though and have lost faith.  I havnt had the urge to jump into them as of yet.  Good luck to the holders in ACAP.  I hope it pays off.


----------



## Halba (5 February 2007)

5m average * 1000*1500*3.5= around 25-30mT

they are stating 75mT historical

so it looks as though the historical drill spacing (very wide spacing, irregular around 250m) its wrong to assume its jorc compatible

25-30mT deposit @ around average grade 200ppm is about 5000t contained u, about 11mil pounds. At ACB's mkt cap of $105m, thats nearly $10/ev a pound. BMN is selling for roughly $2-3 EV/lb, SMM is selling for around $4/ev a lb based on potential, and MTN sells for around $3 ev /lb as well.

those 3 are in the "cheapest" u category, with BMN the likely closest to production (being in namibia).

The more expensive is AGS which could be around $15 EV/lb. However with infrastructure and its grades/exploration potential it deserves a premium.

Disclosure:

I hold BMN, AGS, ERN, SMM

I have held ACB(out for a small stop loss).


----------



## the barry (9 February 2007)

In a trading halt, any ideas why?


----------



## LifeisShort (9 February 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> In a trading halt, any ideas why?




Either spinoff news or raising cash is my guess


----------



## the barry (9 February 2007)

Is anyone still holding this stock? I am still holding, very frustrating stock to follow. Hopefully this will be good news and get the share price rolling.


----------



## UraniumLover (9 February 2007)

I thought it would follow UKL but hasn't happened as yet. I sold out of this one due to impatience more than anything


----------



## mmmmining (12 February 2007)

Although I sold out my position on this, I still keep an eye on this one. Based on the fact of middle session trading halt, it must be a very good news.

Their drilling results may not be so great that a trading halt is required (although they did it before). Every times, very good at first look, and then disappointment kicked in for lack of width....

It might find a strategic partner with a few millions, maybe Chinese? Or a takeover offer, Let's see tomorrow or after...


----------



## mmmmining (13 February 2007)

A few high grade drills cannot overcome the poor width. The still need about 30m width to get them about 75mt minerals  from the historic data. The average width is still about 4m. SSDD


----------



## Halba (13 February 2007)

the high grade zone is 50m x 50m big. it is very small. Rest of the drill results average 1m hits. They have now completed their drill program pretty much and no news for a long time.


----------



## chris1983 (13 February 2007)

Well guys..your thoughts dont seem to matter.  The market loves it and they must think it has potential.  Mokabaesi is only a small portion of their tenements in Botswana..you forget that.


----------



## Halba (13 February 2007)

chris did u buy ACB?


----------



## chris1983 (13 February 2007)

I'm not on these but I have always had a liking for them.  Whether they pull back or not I dont know but they do have a lot more potential than other uranium explorers.


----------



## Halba (13 February 2007)

its okay we don't have capital for everything


----------



## chris1983 (13 February 2007)

Only uranium explorers I hold is BMN and ERN atm


----------



## chris1983 (13 February 2007)

But you know what Halba and mmmmining.  We want Acap to do very well.  We want them to find high grades..we want them to power.  Want to know why.  They are next to Bannerman


----------



## Halba (13 February 2007)

yeah chris i'm gonna call steve(BMN company secretary, who i'm on good terms) tell him to spin off the Botswana tenements

agreed they have potential, but ACB's uranium in that tenement probably overvalued now


----------



## chris1983 (13 February 2007)

Thats not a bad idea...But it doesnt hurt to have it all in the one company?  I dont know..Bannerman seem to me they could really be the next upcoming uranium company with tenements not only in Namibia..Maybe they should try to expand some tenements in Australia so they have exposure for the future..it all takes time though..they obviously want to get their Namibian prospects off the ground.  Acap has such a large land holding in Botswana though..some major potential is there even if the historic tonnage doesnt match up.


----------



## Halba (13 February 2007)

its not the historic tonnage need 15m average hits throughout that anomaly

all i see is max 3-4-5m average

the grades in that higher grade zone i must admit are higher than the mkt was expecting and hence has gone up


----------



## chris1983 (13 February 2007)

It definately does show the potential of the area.  I havnt read up heavily enough to comment too far into this one but based off historics isnt the resource over a 1.2 by 1 km area?  Im pretty sure the anomoly shows its much bigger than this?  Anyway I'm not in them but like I said its all good for Bannermans Botswana tenements anyway so it's all good.


----------



## Halba (13 February 2007)

its also good when bmn gets some drill results out

look at how the mkt upped ACB

bmn's tenements are higher widths so the mkt would go bonkers


----------



## chris1983 (13 February 2007)

yeah we are just waiting on the sidelines atm with BMN.  Wow acap are holding well.  You think BMN's rise today is attributed to the rise in acap?  I think it would be.


----------



## Halba (13 February 2007)

general sector. its still capped/in trading range is bmn

its 52 week high is $3. this is fairly reachable


----------



## the barry (20 February 2007)

In another trading halt today - my excpectations are that they will do a capital raising to accelerate the drilling program. Any one else got any thoughts?


----------



## LifeisShort (20 February 2007)

the barry said:
			
		

> In another trading halt today - my excpectations are that they will do a capital raising to accelerate the drilling program. Any one else got any thoughts?




When the iron is hot....hit up those who believe for more cash


----------



## dodgers (22 February 2007)

anyone still in this? up almost 20% today, thought I'd take some off the table while I'm ahead...


----------



## the barry (23 February 2007)

dodgers said:
			
		

> anyone still in this? up almost 20% today, thought I'd take some off the table while I'm ahead...




yeah, i have been in since the 70 cent mark, have sold 1/4th of my stock today and will probably dump the rest tomorrow. I'm happy to double my cash and run. Only reason is i'm really not sure how much upside is left in this stock.


----------



## the barry (27 February 2007)

Anyone still in this stock?


----------



## UraniumLover (27 February 2007)

yes i sold out of it but bought back into it after not giving it a chance and lacking patience   Seems to be affected by PDN Takeover offer of SMM  in a big way today so will hold as more money may flow into this one on  speculation.


----------



## the barry (28 February 2007)

Interesting run late today to actually finish the day up on large trade. Good news seems to leak early from this stock, interesting to see to see if something is announced tomorrow.


----------



## UraniumLover (28 February 2007)

Strength ... Was only stock in my Portfolio that finished green today after the  asx crash.
Let's hope it's not a late crasher. With Chinese Market up again hopefully it will be ok tomorrow.


----------



## mmmmining (5 March 2007)

Looks like James Dines has a lot of followers in Aussie land. Two recent recommendations are both ended higher when the rest of uranium stocks are in pool of bloods.

I guess James might have got the ACB's placement at $1:10, and he or his associates are behind WMT's move from Feb to Mar. 

I think it is better to bet with him, instead of against him. But how can he see things which I cannot see???


----------



## the barry (5 March 2007)

I have taken the opportunity to switch my ACB into paladin today. I can't see any reason as to why ACB has not been affected by the downturn. I guess maybe someone knows something i don't. Still, happy to switch my acb at 1.54, to paladin at 7.55.


----------



## siempre33 (5 March 2007)

the barry said...
"I can't see any reason as to why ACB has not been affected by the downturn. I guess maybe someone knows something i don't."

the answer is in the post before yours....I've been watching both WMT and ACB closely, and the results have been as I expected....much more upside in both of these....the shortsighted will sell, of course....


----------



## the barry (6 March 2007)

siempre33 said:
			
		

> the barry said...
> "I can't see any reason as to why ACB has not been affected by the downturn. I guess maybe someone knows something i don't."
> 
> the answer is in the post before yours....I've been watching both WMT and ACB closely, and the results have been as I expected....much more upside in both of these....the shortsighted will sell, of course....




It's not that i am shortsighted, there may be plenty of upside left on those stocks. I just believe there is more upside in paladin than there is in acb in the long run.


----------



## Halba (6 March 2007)

ACB is just being pumped by the dines report just like Cameco and WMT.

Fundamentals win in the end, not newsletters.


----------



## mmmmining (6 March 2007)

Don't fight against Mr Market. It hurts. 

Don't like it, don't think about it, don't talk about it. Mr Market always try to fool you.

Here I try to convince you that the power of James Dines is equal to Mr Market in uranium stock speculation ATM, although his power will not last forever.

If you have never heard of him, just try to so an internet search, to find his speech, and prediction, to get to know his power.


----------



## Gurgler (11 March 2007)

And this from the Age today;

under the heading: *Demand for mineral commodities may wane*
Vanessa Burrow
March 10, 2007



"Although the index's largest companies, including BHP Billiton, Telstra, Toll Holdings and Tabcorp, were the week's biggest movers, A-Cap Resources, Celtex, Jervois Mining and Incitec Pivot improved the most in percentage terms.

A-Cap Resources, which plans to drill for nickel and copper in Botswana, added 27 per cent in the three days to Thursday, before falling 7 per cent to $1.69 yesterday."

(refer: http://www.theage.com.au/news/business/mineral-commodities-wane/2007/03/09/1173166985640.html)

Still bucking the trend?


----------



## UraniumLover (19 March 2007)

Anybody holding this?
Seems to be a quiet achiever. Looks on it's way back up now.


----------



## UraniumLover (22 March 2007)

UraniumLover said:
			
		

> Anybody holding this?
> Seems to be a quiet achiever. Looks on it's way back up now.



well.. what a ride up. I don't have a problem investing in this one. Wonder how high this one will go?


----------



## siempre33 (26 March 2007)

4Mining is the only one on this thread who seems to get it....A-Cap has a Helluva HUGE potential, but I don't own it....HOWEVER, I've found a way of buying and may do so on a correction....


----------



## timelord (29 March 2007)

Good movement.  New trader - nervous.  What do people think this share will do?  Also into BMN and SMM.


----------



## siempre33 (29 March 2007)

Timelord,
SMM, BNM & ACB....good choices....you shouldn't be nervous.....sit tight and do nothing, unless you're like so many here who just can't wait to sell for a small profit....these are great long-term stocks, so it depends on your investment goals and style....I think greater gains are to be made by having some patience, as these co.s all have terrific potential...


----------



## timelord (30 March 2007)

Uranium up, DOW up.  Should be a great day.  
Any ann due?


----------



## timelord (7 April 2007)

Is anyone following this stock?


----------



## Mousie (7 April 2007)

timelord said:


> Is anyone following this stock?




Holders are clammers here :


----------



## timelord (24 April 2007)

Wish I had kept the faith.  Sold last week to buy ERN.


----------



## Ken (24 April 2007)

Anyone keen to look at the first post on this one?

I know its a long way off $10 but my source wasn't that bad. Wish I had have put my money where my typing was.

Was informed of this after it went off the Newcastle stock exchange and first listed.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (20 June 2007)

Anyone in these guys atm. They look like they have recent good announcements of great Uranium deposits and has retracted from 2.50 to about 1.60 now.

Could be good levels to buy in?

Doesn't seem to have much attention anyone know more info regarding their potential, please share


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 August 2007)

back to 1.20 and starting to move upwards.

Could be a good buying opportunity anyone know more in depth about these guys?


----------



## nevieboy (28 April 2008)

Hi all.
Is anyone following this stock?
Nice increase in this last month. Just under 40%.
Closed today at .37c. It got hammered in the last few months (then again most stocks did). But never the less an increase in this last month of about 40% not to bad.
Any feedback?
Thanks.


----------



## nevieboy (23 May 2008)

Nice increase in the last few days.
About 2 weeks ago it was .26c per share.
Now its .62c per share.
There has been no major announcement in the last few days.
Anyone have any ideas?? That's well over 100% increase.


----------



## Denny Crane (10 July 2008)

Guys have i missed something, or is ACB the most undevalued resource stock on the ASX?:

JORC ~ 98 million pounds
Market Cap ~ 50 million dollars

Pricing ACB at 50 cents per pound of in ground uranium... 
Spot price of uranium ~ $60 per pound

Potential project revenue = $6 billion

Scoping study due, plus potential resource upgrades to come. Patience needed.

Feel like I missed something though, i do admit that i am quite green to the uranium sector.

But its hard to not price ACB upwards given that 
1) 98 million of JORC resource is simply just the floor.
2) The company has defined this as simply the early stages of a much larger resource
3) Serule potential

If anyone has any negatives please share, before i accumulate more. 

Cheers, DYOR


----------



## big sal (23 April 2009)

ACB a uranium player (Botswana) travelling under the radar (perhaps partly due to EXT and PDN more recently) so to bring it up again two announcements out this morning are worth a read for those interested:
1. World nuclear fuel cycle 2009 conference presentation
2. Drilling commences at Letlhakane uranium project 

ACB’s shares presently sit at 25c (12 month hi 88c / low 8c, and all time hi in April 2007 of about $2)

Not many sellers and a tightly held stock. 110M shares on issue. $5.2M cash to advance its drilling programs.

Interesting they note in the conference presentation that Botswana is one of the least corrupt countries in the world (32 out of 159) and by far the least corrupt in Africa and that it’s a very favourable environment in which to operate …


----------



## polska (13 December 2010)

Are people not noticing this stock? Up 13% today on no ann. Great write up in The Age today saying they have the potential to be the 11th highest Uranium producer in the world, has been flying at recent times. Get on board!



> *Uranium bounces back in inspired radioactivity*
> Barry FitzGerald
> December 13, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## asc4 (10 February 2011)

Anyone interested?

Back pedalling at the mo. 
But should rocket on ann. of resource upgrade to 200mlbs + due this quarter

Should be valued north of $2 by end of the year if uranium continues its rise and the costs remain around the $30/lb in the bfs/dfs. 

Anyone got any thoughts? 

Might buy some more if it gets to low 60's


----------



## springhill (2 July 2012)

No update on ACB for over a year.

• Shareprice $0.13
• Market Cap $26M
• Shares on Issue 201M
• Options 7M
• Cash $3.5M

• Top 20 52.58%

*PROJECTS
*Letlhakane Uranium Project
• Discovered 2006
• Have drilled over 3,500 holes for > 140km of drilling
• One of largest undeveloped uranium deposits in the world
• Resource still open and growing
• Feasibility studies well advanced
• Poised to meet predicted growing demand for Uranium within the next few years


• Resource Scale Letlhakane – well within the top 10 largest undeveloped uranium deposits in the world and growing
• Stable Jurisdiction – Botswana rank’s No1 as the most politically stable country in Africa
• Infrastructure – Existing power, road, rail and water.
• Technical (Mining & Metallurgy) – soft ore from surface to 70M depth, low cost heap leach acid processing,
• Development Potential – of the top 10, Letlhakane is one of only 5 undeveloped deposits capable of production in the next 5 years
• Quality Management – management have a strong track record in developing mines in Africa and around the world

*1041Mt at 153ppm U3O8 for a contained 351.8 Mlbs of U3O8, or at higher cut-off,
*143.2Mt at 284ppm U3O8 for a contained 89.7Mlbs of U3O8

• Of the 5 capable of being in production in the next 5 years, Letlhakane is the ONLY deposit: – with plant capex currently estimated at less than $500M


The Road to Production
• PFS & BFS
– PFS complete Q2 2013
– BFS complete Q1 2014
• Water
– Well field exploration complete, applied for abstraction permit
– Water access capable by 2nd Half 2013
• Mining Licence
– Initiated on final ESIA & EMP acceptance
– Mining Licence approval capable by 2nd half of 2013
• Construction & Production
– Construction capability Q2 2014
– Production capability 2nd Half 2015


----------



## springhill (19 July 2012)

*A-CAP RESOURCES DISCOVERS TWO NEW COAL DEPOSITS IN BOTSWANA  
TRANSFORMATION INTO MULTI COMMODITY EXPLORATION COMPANY*

HIGHLIGHTS
● Through ongoing regional uranium exploration programs in Botswana, A-Cap Resources has discovered two new Coal Projects – the Mea and Bolau Discoveries

● Mea Discovery - a “greenfields” coal discovery demonstrating multiple coal seam intercepts within a thicker carbonaceous unit that is over 100m true thickness

● Initial results are very promising with raw coal analysis at the Mea Discovery displaying qualities often associated with coal of a significantly higher grade than that typically found in Botswana

● Amendments to the Mea prospecting licence (‘PL’) to include coal has been approved by the Government of Botswana

● Bolau Discovery - the up and down dip extension of the known Sese Coal Project that extends into A-Cap ground - coal intercepts occur in two horizons up to 25m thick

● The Government of Botswana has provided notice of its intention to approve amendments to the two PL’s covering the Bolau Discovery.

● Planning for the complete exploration and delineation of these exciting new discoveries is underway

● Consultant Dr. Willem J. Smuts Pr.Sci.Nat. who completed an initial evaluation of the two projects stated, “It is my considered opinion that the Mea project area contains a coal deposit of significant tonnage and better than average quality by Botswana coal standards. A limited exploration program could in the next 12 to 18 months, prove up a coal resource that could compare favourably to any of the recently reported projects in the country”.

● A-Cap immediately transformed into a multi-commodity exploration company


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 February 2017)

Amazing what bots will do with price manipulation nowadays.  A conditional order part filled with a tiny amount.  Price immediately runs up before offering up the exact same 4 digit volume as a single order at slightly over the breakeven price.  The chance of it being luck is miniscule.


----------



## greggles (21 March 2018)

Some interesting trading in A-Cap Resources recently. After running from 3.6c a few weeks ago to 8.4c today, ACB has gone into a trading halt so they can respond to a price query from the ASX. 

The company has released no price sensitive announcements since the beginning of the month, yet there has been a steady accumulation of shares since then. Volume increased dramatically today just before the trading halt was requested.

This would appear to be a very obvious case of inside information leaking out into the market. My bet is the announcement the company has said they will release on 23 March will be a good one. Let's see.


----------



## System (30 November 2018)

On November 30th, 2018, A-Cap Resources Limited changed its name to A-Cap Energy Limited.


----------



## Sean K (14 September 2021)

LOL. Another company with an old uranium project. Don't know how anyone can 'invest' in these things at the moment without have a trailing stop. Ludicrous moves. Don't be left without a chair.


----------



## peter2 (14 September 2021)

*ACB* has been looking for uranium for decades and I'm surprised that it wasn't in my uranium watch list. Now I'm wondering why it didn't appear in my scans when the price started to rally. Looking back at the relevant dates the average daily traded volume was too low and well under my lower limit. I've lowered the limit and I'm aware that more micro crap stocks will appear in the scan results. 

Too late for *ACB* now and who would have thought price would have spiked this high. I'll have to take the geiger counter out back and traverse my own backyard. I could probably get an IPO for this and raise some capital.


----------



## Sean K (15 September 2021)

Haha. TH to explain jizzem and an opportunistic CR. Like a clock.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 December 2021)

_Barry FitzGerald  -  Garimpeiro _; 12 stocks in 12 different commodities to stuff in the Xmas stocking ... The focus has been finding those with leverage to exploration success and/or enhanced development prospects because of some of spectacular commodity price gains in 2021, and what 2022 [may have] in store.



> URANIUM :  _Trading at 12c for a market cap of $138m. It was a breakout year for uranium, with the price for the nuclear fuel rising to an eight-year high. The rally has prompted strong share price gains for the uranium stocks but A-Cap is yet to benefit as much as the other players._





> _It is hard to ignore the scale of its Letlhakane project in Botswana. A-Cap also comes with nickel exposure through its Wiluna project_.


----------



## barney (29 July 2022)

Monthly Comp pick. 

Used to watch this little battler many years back when I held PEN in the Uranium days

No idea what they are up to but the chart is showing a potential bottom/turn around


----------

